# Help needed



## Steve Sherrin (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello there ,this seems the right section to post something like this but sorry if not.

My Dad is a huge lover of Tolkiens work and I want to buy him something without asking what the present is because then he obviously knows what he is getting.

The fall of Gondolin I am looking to buy him . He goes on about the Silmarillion , aswell as Hobbit and LOTR from time to time but as a complete novice with all this I'm basically looking for advice whether or not the book is a good idea for Christmas 

Does the Silmarillion cover Gondolin and this book goes in more detail ?? Totally clueless sorry.

Thanks for any future reply given.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 11, 2018)

I linked a description of the contents in this thread:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/index.php?threads/the-fall-of-gondolin-out.23695/

As you can see, it collects various versions of the Gondolin story as it developed; whether your father would enjoy it will depend on how interested he is in that evolution.

Can you surreptitiously inspect his Tolkien collection? If he loves the Silmarillion, but his copy is the old hardback, or even a tattered paperback, this beautifully illustrated edition would make a nice gift:

https://www.amazon.com/Silmarillion...ocphy=9008353&hvtargid=pla-385668310487&psc=1


----------



## Valandil (Dec 11, 2018)

From what you say, I suspect he would like it. Hope you will discover how awesome all this is yourself!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 11, 2018)

I'll second Valandil on that!

Another possibility, gift-wise: if he has only one of the older editions of Lord of the Rings (90's or earlier) the 50th Anniversary Edition (2001) would likely be welcome.


That one, beyond being a lovely production physically, corrected a number of errors in the text, some dating from the very first printings.

_(Aside to forum members: No, I haven't changed my mind about some of the changes -- taking away Fatty's pony, grr!  -- but it's the best we have, for now)
_
If your father is a fan of Tolkien-as-narrative-writer, as opposed to Tolkien-as-obessive-story-fiddler, of the three recent volumes Christopher Tolkien produced from Silmarillion material, The Children of Hurin is the most self-contained, continuous story.


Of course, if you want to splurge, all three are available as a box set:


Guess it depends on the depth of your wallet. 

Good luck!


----------



## Miguel (Dec 11, 2018)

This is the one i had:







I need to recover it.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 11, 2018)

This is the new illustrated edition I mentioned above:



I have the older one, from 1998:


The new one, from 2004, contains more illustrations -- about 40, I believe; plus some corrections to the text.

Of course, I still have my copy of the original first edition from 1977!


----------



## Eebounnie (Dec 12, 2018)

I got the new one that Squint-Eyed mentionned for my birthday and it's a really good edition so it could be a great gift for your Dad.


----------

